# VLCC shipping owners list



## plainsdrifter (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone have a list of VLCC (very large crude carrier) shipping owners.

Many thanks.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

There are currently 92 ship owning groups controlling VLCCs. That's at group level. There will be many more companies if you split that into individual ship owning companies.

Unfortunately, that's too many to list. Out of curiousity, may I ask why you would like this information?


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

The prudent ones aren't even listed!


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Tubberduff said:


> The prudent ones aren't even listed!



VLCC ship ownership is actually quite transparent with some very prominent public companies involved, not to mention high-profile individuals such as John Fredriksen, Basil Papachristides, John Angelicoussis, etc.

Phil


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi plainsdrifter,
have a look here...
http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/index.htm


----------

